# Old Dog Won't Eat



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am so sorry you and your family are going thru this. Usually prednisone will increase the appetite. I know when my dog Beau after his bloat surgery, he didnt want to eat so I got some natural balance beef roll and shredded it and put it on his food, and you can also feed her pieces by hand. 
I wish I had better advice for you and hope something will help her to feel better. Someone suggested valium from the vet on another thread, but with her heart problem I dont know if she could take it. It can help to stimulate the appetite.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Poor baby. I don't know what to suggest. Is there anything she used to absolutely love that you haven't tried?
_"They called the vet and asked for some prednizone to see if more of that would help--they gave it to her, but don't like to see dogs on it_ _long term."_
In this case, what would it hurt to keep her on it if makes her feel better????? I know, I've had the same argument with vet about an old dog I had.
I hope she feels better.


----------



## jlc's mom (Dec 21, 2007)

Is she moving around ok or just laying around not doing anything. If she is moving around alright then I don't see why the vet won't give her some prednizone. If she is just laying around not functioning take a good look into her eyes. She will tell you what to do. Sorry you are going throught this. Good luck


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

I am going thru something very similar and started a thread earlier today about it.
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=60253

One of the suggestions was Nutri-Cal and I went and picked some up at a local pet store. It is a paste, I squirt someon my finger and rub it on the roof of her mouth. It basically forces her to "eat" it. While I know it can not sustain her I am at least hopeful it will give her some caloric intake and maybe hold her over till the other meds make her feel well enough that her appetite returns.

We are going to try the pred if she does not start eating by tomorrow. Seeing that Keeper's white blood count is so elevated and fighting something, probably involvong her liver again, we are hoping not to go the pred route but if she does not eat she is not going to make it.


GOOD LUCK!!


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

I agree that if prednisone is helping, I would keep using it. The benefits would seem to outweigh the risks for this dog. Also, do try the Nutri-Cal. It can do what Hank's hoping it will do for Keeper....give enough calories to get over the immediate crisis. You also might try making some plain yogurt with peanut butter and banana stirred in. Either try to feed it from a spoon or freeze in Dixie cups and make into doggie ice cream. The sugars in the banana and the protein in the PB make restore some energy. Good luck....


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

AmbikaGR said:


> I am going thru something very similar and started a thread earlier today about it.
> http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=60253
> 
> One of the suggestions was Nutri-Cal and I went and picked some up at a local pet store. It is a paste, I squirt someon my finger and rub it on the roof of her mouth. It basically forces her to "eat" it. While I know it can not sustain her I am at least hopeful it will give her some caloric intake and maybe hold her over till the other meds make her feel well enough that her appetite returns.
> ...


Thank you, I found and read the post. Sorry to hear that someone else is having this problem--I hope Keeper starts eating.

...after trying multiple things suggested, my parents finally tried fish sticks and it worked. I'm shocked, I though if she wouldn't eat something tasty (cooked chicken, rice, peanut butter....) variety wouldn't help, thankfully it did. And the vet did give them prednisone, they just were very leery about it.


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

GoldenSail said:


> Thank you, I found and read the post. Sorry to hear that someone else is having this problem--I hope Keeper starts eating.
> 
> ...after trying multiple things suggested, my parents finally tried fish sticks and it worked. I'm shocked, I though if she wouldn't eat something tasty (cooked chicken, rice, peanut butter....) variety wouldn't help, thankfully it did. And the vet did give them prednisone, they just were very leery about it.


That's the thing I've noticed with what keeper is going through (Ambika's daughter, by the way :wavey. Chicken's good for a small meal, maybe 2... then she'll turn that down but take a little beef. The variety seems to be enticing in and of itself to an extent. Glad to hear your parents have had a little success. We had some of that ourselves early this evening. Keeper took down 2 full chicken breasts (raw). She's been off raw food for some time now due to digestive issues, so we're hoping it doesn't throw her for a loop... but overall just happy she ate something voluntarily. Best of luck with your parents' dog... hope to hear more good news soon!

Julie and Jersey


----------

